# 3/26/08 - Sliva Recommended for Advisory Board



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Sean D. Logan, director of the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR), recently recommended Harrison County resident Michael A. Sliva to serve on the state?s new Reclamation Forfeiture Fund Advisory Board.

More...


----------

